# e-collar "burns" on neck



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

havent had this to this degree before. i have a dogtra 1900. the other week we were hunting out of state and hunted every day for a good bit. she wears the e-collar but i hardly ever have to use it. her neck was just tore up from it. after a few days i noticed and switched sides and it did that side to. i dont put it on to tight. any thoughts? i plan on hunting alot more next year and would like to prevent this as i think it may be painful for the mutt.

thanks


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

Most likely the cause of the rub marks (they are not burns) is because the collar is not tight enough - causing the prongs to slide and irritate the skin... esp if she is active...


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

E-collars do not burn

They can rub. It's actually better to keep it tight so it doesn't rub. Switch it up and move it around. 

There are also comfort fit prongs that can help but I wonder if the stim is the same.


----------



## brewbetter (Sep 15, 2015)

Does she really need the e-collar when hunting? I use when training, but not when hunting.


----------



## _cledus_ (Jan 17, 2018)

Crazy, I was just logging on to share a pic of some sores on my pup's neck from the collar. I am almost positive it isn't from it being too loose. Any other ideas as to what could be causing it, and ways to help remedy the issue?


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Not likely burns. These things happen especially when it is on the dog for hours, too loose and the dog is wet. I've never seen it to the extent that your photo shows. It usually takes a couple of days in a row to cause a minor sore.


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/cadogtralong.html


----------



## brewbetter (Sep 15, 2015)

Chad, did you happen to get a new flat collar for her recently? I bought an orange collar from Gun Dog Supply last year with a name plate. A week or 2 after wearing it, she started getting a spot on her neck very similar to your picture. It turned out the rivets on the back of the name plate were irritating her skin and making a hole. I pounded them down with a ball-pean hammer and the problem went away.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

I think post#6 nailed it. I experienced something similar with my Lab a few years back, and was told it was because the points were either too tight or loose, but more importantly, in the same spot for hours on end (think 8 hours+). For the last several years, I have made sure to rotate the collar (left vs right side of neck) every hour, and have not had a single issue since.


----------



## labguy (Jan 17, 2006)

The collar should be fitted as high up (near the head at the narrowest part of the neck) on the dog as possible. 

If you can put more than two fingers under the collar, it is too loose.

A poorly fitted collar is the cause of most hot spots.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

labguy said:


> The collar should be fitted as high up (near the head at the narrowest part of the neck) on the dog as possible.
> 
> If you can put more than two fingers under the collar, it is too loose.
> 
> A poorly fitted collar is the cause of most hot spots.


There ya go


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

labguy said:


> The collar should be fitted as high up (near the head at the narrowest part of the neck) on the dog as possible.
> 
> If you can put more than two fingers under the collar, it is too loose.
> 
> A poorly fitted collar is the cause of most hot spots.


Couple of additional tips:

Rotate the collar location every 4 hours if she's wearing it all day. 
Look into a collar strap with a bungee cord incorporated - allows the collar to be nice and tight but also flex a bit as the muscles swell from activity.
She may have sensitive skin - if so look into "comfort points" or other points/pads that spread the contact out somewhat. I us comfort pads with both my guys even know they don't need them. 
Look at hypoallergenic points also - some dogs actually gave an allergic reaction the materials.

Finally - and this is possibly most important - after each hunt make sure you remove the collar and dry the dogs hair and skin. If I was going to be in the water with the dog for several days, I would absolutely NOT have her wearing it outside of hunting. Wet skin is much more susceptible to friction burns and infection. Let her dry out full between sessions.


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

cledus/chad, your e-collar should be fitting up near where your fingers are on the neck not where the sores occurred. I echo the comments above by labguy. Keep it high, keep it tight. 

BrewBetter, of course you need it while hunting. There are more pitfalls, dangerous situations, and instances where I want a collar than in training. While hunting there's roads, cars, live ammo, and new/rough terrain to get hurt on. Besides, why would you leave your best tool at home???


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

This happens to dogs that pheasant hunt. Keep the sore clean. You may want to shave the hair around it so it gets air. My dogs will have this after hard hunting for a few days.


----------



## Tobias (Aug 31, 2015)

labguy said:


> The collar should be fitted as high up (near the head at the narrowest part of the neck) on the dog as possible.
> 
> If you can put more than two fingers under the collar, it is too loose.
> 
> A poorly fitted collar is the cause of most hot spots.


x3

I know someone who constantly puts collars on her dogs incorrectly. She often wonders why her dogs aren't 'reacting' to corrections and then guess what happens? poor dogs.


----------



## _cledus_ (Jan 17, 2018)

brewbetter said:


> Chad, did you happen to get a new flat collar for her recently? I bought an orange collar from Gun Dog Supply last year with a name plate. A week or 2 after wearing it, she started getting a spot on her neck very similar to your picture. It turned out the rivets on the back of the name plate were irritating her skin and making a hole. I pounded them down with a ball-pean hammer and the problem went away.
> 
> View attachment 66993


No sir, the only collar he wears is his E-collar while working.


----------



## _cledus_ (Jan 17, 2018)

The pic is kind of deceiving, as the collar is always worn way up on his neck (the collar strap rides right below his ears, so it cant go any higher). I also make sure it is on pretty tight, usually cant get even one finger under the strap.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

I have 2 dogs that tend to get these, only while hunting and regardless of duration the collar is on, what you do to move it around etc. I have feeling it has to do where I hunt, Salton sea, and the extreme mineral content in the water. Buy the Gundog comfort adapter, realize you will loose a bit of the sensitivity so most likely will have to turn the collar up to get proper corrections. That or buy some nylon socks, and cover the collar with it, still will loose sensation; but wont have gnarly holes in you dogs neck, every-time you hunt


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Nylon socks - interesting idea. No doubt salt water softens the skin even more than fresh water.


----------



## Nathan85 (May 23, 2016)

DarrinGreene said:


> Couple of additional tips:
> 
> Look into a collar strap with a bungee cord incorporated - allows the collar to be nice and tight but also flex a bit as the muscles swell from activity.
> 
> Look at hypoallergenic points also - some dogs actually gave an allergic reaction the materials.


Titanium contacts eliminated our problem. The nylon sock trick did not work for us. 

The bungee collar is nice, too.


----------



## jroberts (Aug 30, 2017)

Nathan85 said:


> Titanium contacts eliminated our problem. The nylon sock trick did not work for us.
> 
> The bungee collar is nice, too.


Do you think yours was an allergic reaction? my dog has the same issue and they match up exactly with the collar. I had it as high up as possible and as tight as i could get it (maybe one finger). I might try titanium


----------



## Nathan85 (May 23, 2016)

jroberts said:


> Do you think yours was an allergic reaction? my dog has the same issue and they match up exactly with the collar. I had it as high up as possible and as tight as i could get it (maybe one finger). I might try titanium


Yes. The first time I noticed the sores was a few days after hunting in salt water. I adjusted the collar and made sure to rotate it, but the sores kept appearing. I made the change to titanium and the bungee collar and the sores are no more.


----------



## jroberts (Aug 30, 2017)

Where did you buy the bungee and Titanium? i have a dogtra 3500


----------



## Nathan85 (May 23, 2016)

Not sure about Dogtra. I bought my collar from a trainer in Prince Edward Island, Canada.

You might have to contact Dogtra directly. I have E-Collar Technologies and they mailed it to me.


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

The guy in PEI that makes the collar straps is Duke Ferguson. I think the e-collar tech contact points actually fit your dogtra but I would call and check


----------



## _cledus_ (Jan 17, 2018)

Ended up selling my collar setup and purchased the E-collar Tech 1200 unit, with upgraded bungee collar and titanium probes. Anxious to try it out, for sure!


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

i know they dont burn, that is why it in quotes......


----------



## Scott Krueger (Jan 25, 2008)

i figured it was from prolonged use and being wet. we hunted 7 days straight and put in some good hours. and we hunted water everyday. thank ya's. 

and yes she needs it when we hunt. we can hunt some big water and can be a bear trying to get her off a healthy crip and when she cant here the whistle that far out on a windy day.


----------

